# Twitter fiction



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2012)

O Guardian προκάλεσε 21 γνωστούς συγγραφείς, από τον Ian Rankin και τη Helen Fielding ως τον Jeffrey Archer και την Jilly Cooper να δημιουργήσουν ένα διήγημα 140 χαρακτήρων. *Εδώ μπορείτε* να δείτε το αποτέλεσμα και να ψηφίσετε τα καλύτερα κατά τη γνώμη σας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2012)

Μπορούμε να γράψουμε καλύτερα. Μπορούμε να γράψουμε καλύτερα; Τιτιβολογίας αρχή. 140 χαρακτήρες (μαζί με τα διαστήματα):

Μεζούρα:
1234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890
1234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 13, 2012)

http://bonsaistoriesflashfiction.wordpress.com/2010/10/15/%CF%86%CE%BB%CF%8C%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%BD-%CE%BC%CE%AC%CE%B9%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B3%CE%BA-florian-meimberg-31-%E1%BC%90%CE%BB%CE%AC%CF%87%CE%B9%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%82-%E1%BC%B1%CF%83%CF%84/


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2012)

Α, γεια σου:

Η Κλά­ρα πε­ρι­ερ­γάστη­κε τον πα­ρά­ξε­νο άν­δρα. «Ποι­ος Αδόλ­φος; Δεν έχω καν γιο!» Ο ξέ­νος χα­μο­γέ­λα­σε. «Όχι ακό­μα!» είπε και πυ­ρο­βό­λη­σε.

Δεύτερη εκδοχή: 
«Και ούτε πρόκειται!» είπε και πυ­ρο­βό­λη­σε.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 13, 2012)

Κι εδώ έχουμε αρκετά, πολύ μικρότερα των 140 χαρακτήρων!


----------

